# wsparcie komercyjne dla Gentoo

## kermu

Szukam osoby / firmy która odpłatnie zapewni wsparcie pomoże w rozwiązywaniu problemów z Gentoo.

Krzysztof

----------

## lazy_bum

Proponuję podać więcej szczegółów…

----------

## kermu

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Proponuję podać więcej szczegółów…

 

Mam gentoo na desktopach w firmie. Czasami trzeba zaktualizować to i owo a ja często nie mam czasu 

tym się zajmować. Nie chcę zlecać tego komukolwiek kto będzie się dopiero uczył lecz zrobi to szybko i sprawnie.

Krzysztof

----------

## lsdudi

pomyśl  o distcc i binhoście  :Smile:  wtedy będziesz miał o wiele więcej czasu.

praca zdalna czy na miejscu ?

----------

## Jacekalex

W jakiej okolicy naszej galaktyki znajduje się ta firma z Gentoo na desktopach?  :Wink: 

----------

